# Links über Apache



## Morpheus (14. März 2003)

Hi!

Ich hab bei mir Apache installiert.. und auf meiner Homepage hab ichn ganz normalen Link auf z.B. http://www.giga.de. Wenn ich ihn aber anwähle dann wird vor den link meine IP (Der Server eben) und das Verzeichnis meiner Homepage angefügt.. damit funzt der Link eben net.. wie kann ichn das ändern? 

THX Morpheus


----------



## Morpheus (14. März 2003)

hat sich erledigt   war nur eigene dummheit


----------

